# Military Surplus shoot at Uwharrie, June 2



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The volunteers at Uwharrie shooting range are putting on a Mil-surp shoot on June 2nd. All are welcome, If you don't have any Mil-surps, Come anyway. We share.
http://uwharrie.proboards100.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1178509624

directions


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure would like to but I stuck in the swamp. Good luck with your shoot.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Sure would like to but I stuck in the swamp. Good luck with your shoot.
> 
> Best,Baldy.


Just leave your boots in the mud and come up to the good life.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet! Now where is Uwharrie, anyway? If I can remember, I am so there! LOL!


----------

